# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  medicijnen interactie

## stefado

Hallo. Ik heb de vraag of ook iemand anders ervaring heeft met het stoppen van bijv. antidepressiva. Hier andere medicijnen bij gebruikt en of het anders gaat. Mijzelf had ik 4 maanden lang pregabaline 150mg gebruikt. Ik heb toen mirtazapine tegen slapeloosheid erbij toegevoegd gekregen. Naarmate de mirtazapine inwerkte, na 4 weken dus, werd ik erg suf+concentratieverlies van deze combinatie. De pregabaline werkte toen nauwelijks tot niets, er leken alleen bijwerkingen bij te zijn gekomen en is niet veranderd sindsdien ik met mirtazapine ben gestopt. Dus vreemd dat de werking kapot gaat, ook al ben je met het andere gestopt. Iemand die ook zoiets heeft gehad ?

----------

